# Aussie Pet Store: Stimsons & Spotteds Can Be Dangerous



## markannab (Oct 28, 2012)

Pet python can put squeeze on kids Local Gold Coast News | goldcoast.com.au | Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia


----------



## daveandem2011 (Oct 28, 2012)

Well, it went from 50 per day to almost 50 in five months.
And to think of all the poor kids out there getting choked to death by those killer spotted pythons Lol.


----------



## stimigex (Oct 28, 2012)

Typical of the dribble aspoused by the pet shop trade!


----------



## disintegratus (Oct 28, 2012)

Yeah, they ordered 50 a day for one day, then in 5 months, they'll order another 50 a day for one day.
And I'm fairly certain a spotted or stimson's could only strangle a child to death if the kid was already unconscious and had forgotten how to breathe, and even then, only if an adult helped.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Oct 28, 2012)

If a person carries a pet python over their shoulder or wears it like a scarf there is a possibility of asphixiation.

Children should always be supervised when handling their pet pythons ... (that is common sense) 

Baby pythons can grow quickly into adult size and before you know it you have a pet python giving your neck a subtle squeeze and it's "lights out baby"


----------



## Shotta (Oct 28, 2012)

lol them spotteds are killers i tell ya i have to wrestle mine to get it out of the tank


----------



## Gruni (Oct 28, 2012)

Did you have your coffee this morning Wild~Touch or am I missing the sarcasm/pish taking font? We are talking about Stimi's and Mac's not Olives or adult Jungles. I make sure there is adult supervision when kids are near my Mac but not through any fear that the child will be strangled by the snake, at worst a tag maybe but my main concern is that a child is more likely to accidentally harm the snake than the other way around.


----------



## borntobnude (Oct 28, 2012)

Can't wait until we can have these great reports in NSW papers :lol:


----------



## Wild~Touch (Oct 28, 2012)

Gruni said:


> Did you have your coffee this morning Wild~Touch or am I missing the sarcasm/pish taking font? We are talking about Stimi's and Mac's not Olives or adult Jungles. I make sure there is adult supervision when kids are near my Mac but not through any fear that the child will be strangled by the snake, at worst a tag maybe but my main concern is that a child is more likely to accidentally harm the snake than the other way around.



Don't take my post personally Gruni...it was there for anyone open to learning 
Cheers
Sandee


----------



## Gruni (Oct 28, 2012)

I didn't take it personally by a long shot Sandee and thanks for the PM. I don't doubt what you say, but I don't believe for a moment a Spotted python could choke a child, any number of larger pythons for sure but not one of the Anterasia group.


----------



## apprenticegnome (Oct 31, 2012)

Hopefully the lady that made the silly comments doesn't reproduce, It would be far more dangerous to the gene pool than any spotted python to a child.


----------



## marcia75 (Oct 31, 2012)

well if they are that worried simple dont buy one.


----------



## Hazordous-Herps (Oct 31, 2012)

Media dribble, a children's python couldn't choke a new born baby even if they tried let alone a 6 year old. I'm more scared of my blue tongue bitting me then a children's, it so unfortunate that the Children's python was named the Children's python. As I think this is why it has become so popular with younger children who are most likely going to hurt the snake accidentally then the other way around.


----------



## Fluffysnake (Nov 1, 2012)

maybe a 1.5m spotted could be tied into a noose.......


----------



## Asharee133 (Nov 1, 2012)

My spotted has constricted around my neck because she thought she was going to fall, sure, it cut off a bit of blood so I went a purplish hue but all you need to do is unwrap them


----------



## lgotje (Nov 1, 2012)

I have seen quite s few big macs and childreni getting around I'm sure if the opportunity of a child getting strangled could Accor it would happen knowing Murphy's law anything is possible, it is wise to supervise children with any animal as all animals can harm a child or vise versa


----------



## Specks (Nov 1, 2012)

I know the person who supposibly said this when asked by the papers but they never said anything about this. They are quite angry with what the paper has reported they have said. The paper was said to of phoned most pet shops with reptiles on the gold coast. More than likely they have put the wrong name to the wrong statement.
Really sad that the media results to this kind of stories


----------



## treeofgreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Specks said:


> I know the person who supposibly said this when asked by the papers but they never said anything about this. They are quite angry with what the paper has reported they have said. The paper was said to of phoned most pet shops with reptiles on the gold coast. More than likely they have put the wrong name to the wrong statement.
> Really sad that the media results to this kind of stories



typical media! we need to make this article about children buying harmless snakes more interesting... hmmm... YES! Killer pythons can strangle and kill your kids! rofl

Even the quotes dont even say strangle lol... just says they may start wrapping around someone or coil before strike... no **** thats how they move lol *face palm*


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 1, 2012)

I rekon a large stimi could choke a 5 or 6 year old.. Reptile city has one that is a stomper that could choke out a 8 to 10 year old i rekon..


----------



## Gruni (Nov 1, 2012)

The key thing here is to keep matters in perspective, which is what the media article didn't do. Even _IF_ you had a specimen that was unusually large and capable of such a move. a) How extreme would that situation have to be for the snake to get that 'wound up' in the first place, even if they get scared and hold on tight to your wrist it's not enough pressure to choke a human. b) What responsible parent would let a young child hold _ANY_ type of snake unsupervised, as much for the snakes safety as for the child.

It comes down to the media YET AGAIN stereo typing a minority group and their hobby. I'm on the hit list in a huge way as a Yobbo hooligan dirt bike rider, a blood thirsty malicious recreational hunter (bow and firearms) and as a keeper of vicious and deadly reptiles (Skittles my 1.2m Mac is just SOOOOOOO intimidating)! Hmmm oh and I have a tattoo! What other malicious stereotype can I join???


----------



## cathy1986 (Nov 1, 2012)

my daughter got a stimmie for her 3rd birthday its now half her size and i dont think it could do any damage to her shes had it wrap around her neck and she just takes it off simple. whats worse are little dogs they just snap and bite ya face she has scars from a little lap dog bite. bet the pet shops dont advertise that cute little fluffy dogs bite babys face for no reason
:sly: some people are so stupid
Cathy


----------



## Stuart (Nov 2, 2012)

Anything is dangerous depending on how you portray it, its human idiocy and unwillingness to learn that feeds the hype and fuels uneducated opinions.


----------



## saintanger (Nov 3, 2012)

i have an adult childrens and she could not strangle a child. and even if she tried i am sure any child over 3 could easily unwrap her or pull her off. i hate the media, i bet non of them own any type of reptile and never did any research before writing and publishing that.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 3, 2012)

I dont get the 50 per day bit? Then the 50 they got 6 months ago? Dont they teach journalists to read what they have written from a readers perspective? Has 'proof reading' died? 

Can a 6 year old get a wildlife licence? If not, then the person who holds the licence in the household (ie: the parent) would legally HAVE to be present whilst the child is handling the snake?

Then again, we are talking about the gold coast after all.... prolly the pythons down there pack glocks and do drive by's (slide-by's?) anyway, just like everyone else :shock:


----------

